# Diarrhea AND a UTI...help!



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

I posted this in the puppy forum but I thought I'd add it here as well:

So I went to visit my parents in Alabama for a few days and Roxie had a little diarrhea at the end of the trip. That's no biggie because she's had it before when we change enviroments. Anyhoo, it didn't get any better once we got back home and then she started having to urinate every 5 minutes. So I took her in to the vet and they ran a whole bunch of test (pricey onces at that!). Fortunately, she doesn't have parvo and her blood tests are all back negative. . Unfortunately all the vet could say is maybe she ate something bad and has a stomach virus. So I went home with no answers and a bag full of medications. Now she's peeing in the house and can't make it outside. She hasn't done that since the first week I brought her home. Has anyone else been through this?? When will it stop?? She has a follow-up appointment tomorrow so hopefully I can get some answers...


----------

